# Brandugsangeln



## Herbynor (19. September 2008)

Hallo Leute was geht zur Zeit in Mek-Pom (Insel Rügen) mit Wattis und Kneifern vom Land aus. Danke Herbynor |bla:


----------



## Stefan6 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

Mal da geschaut:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=15


----------



## Herbynor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

Ich erwarte neue Ergebnisse von 2008 und nicht das gelaber von den Jahren ab 1890.


----------



## dorschiie (25. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Ich erwarte neue Ergebnisse von 2008 und nicht das gelaber von den Jahren ab 1890.


äh.
hat dir schon mal jemand erzählt das wir mittlerweile 2009 haben?
und hier mal ein kleiner rat an dich:
werde mal ein wenig lockerer und dann wir dir geholfen.


----------



## Palerado (25. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

Dann geh angeln und dann erwarten wir Berichte!


----------



## Herbynor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



dorschiie schrieb:


> äh.
> hat dir schon mal jemand erzählt das wir mittlerweile 2009 haben?
> und hier mal ein kleiner rat an dich:
> werde mal ein wenig lockerer und dann wir dir geholfen.


Du soltest dein Kalender mal überprüfen vileicht merkst Du das heute der 25.09.2008 ist.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Du soltest dein Kalender mal überprüfen vileicht merkst Du das heute der 25.09.2008 ist.



Junge Junge, du musst aber ganz schön gestresst sein wa? 
Geh doch einfach angeln. Mich interessieren keine Fangberichte, wenn ich angeln will dann geh ich los. |supergri


----------



## dorschiie (26. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Du soltest dein Kalender mal überprüfen vileicht merkst Du das heute der 25.09.2008 ist.


stimmt.#6
aber bei so kommentaren die du von dir gibst bin ich schon ein jahr weiter.#d
ausserdem fängt jetzt erst die saison an.
da das wasser nun erst kälter wird.
also können noch nicht so viele meldungen da sein.
kleiner tipp am rande.
beobachte die wind und strömungungs verhältnisse für den ort an dem du angeln möchstest wenn dann beides auf das ufer geht hast du gute changen fische zu fangen.


----------



## Herbynor (26. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

Wenn Du ein Jahr weiter bist dann denke ich soll das positiv, gemeint gemeint sein. Aber werde doch erst einmal ein Mann und stehe zu deinem Irrtum mit dem Kalender und sage ich habe mich geirrt. Am Wochenende Fahre ich von Hamburg auf die Insel Rügen und hätte gerne gewust was dort so geht. Nach Euren Kommentaren fahr ich nicht mal hin 300km und zurück 300km, vieleicht habt ihr jetzt etwas verstendtnis für meine Situattion.
Danke, bitte kein gelaber mehr.


----------



## dorschiie (27. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Jahr weiter bist dann denke ich soll das positiv, gemeint gemeint sein. Aber werde doch erst einmal ein Mann und stehe zu deinem Irrtum mit dem Kalender und sage ich habe mich geirrt. Am Wochenende Fahre ich von Hamburg auf die Insel Rügen und hätte gerne gewust was dort so geht. Nach Euren Kommentaren fahr ich nicht mal hin 300km und zurück 300km, vieleicht habt ihr jetzt etwas verstendtnis für meine Situattion.
> Danke, bitte kein gelaber mehr.


zu meinem irrtum das ich schon 2009 hatte stehe ich gerne .
aber warum ich dadurch ein mann werde |kopfkrat gibt mir dann doch so einiges an rätzeln auf. aber was solls. mache ich doch gerne.
also nochmal sorry dazu.
zum thema.
schreibe dochmal "Rosi"an.
die kommt da aus der ecke. und kann dir sicher weiter helfen.


----------



## mb243 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



dorschiie schrieb:


> äh.
> hat dir schon mal jemand erzählt das wir mittlerweile 2009 haben?
> und hier mal ein kleiner rat an dich:
> werde mal ein wenig lockerer und dann wir dir geholfen.



tztz!
Mal im Ernst: Dein U-ton und die Art und Weise wie Du Dich hier gibst, animieren mich zumindest nicht gerade recht doll, Dir überhaupt eine Auskunft zu geben! #q

Geh´angel und entspann Dich!
Der Ton macht immer die Musik!!! :v


----------



## nemles (27. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo Leute was geht zur Zeit in Mek-Pom (Insel Rügen) mit Wattis und Kneifern vom Land aus. Danke Herbynor |bla:





Herbynor schrieb:


> Ich erwarte neue Ergebnisse von 2008 und nicht das gelaber von den Jahren ab 1890.




Schade, hätte gerne geholfen, aber meine letzte Rügentour war im Juni diesen Jahres. Also keine neuen Ergebnisse.
Aber die bekommen wir ja dann von Dir.#6



Herbynor schrieb:


> Am Wochenende Fahre ich von Hamburg auf die Insel Rügen und hätte gerne gewust was dort so geht. Nach Euren Kommentaren fahr ich nicht mal hin 300km und zurück 300km, vieleicht habt ihr jetzt etwas verstendtnis für meine Situattion.
> Danke, bitte kein gelaber mehr.



Das fällt Dir allerdings etwas früh ein, Dich mal etwas schlau zu machen|supergri

Und übrigens, Rügen ist etwas größer als die Alster. Sach doch mal, so auf dem groben Raster, WO auf Rügen Du angeln willst. Vielleicht kann Dir ja doch noch geholfen werden.

P.S. Hab auch Du Verständnis für unsere Situation. Wie man in den Wald hinein brüllt.....


----------



## Khaane (27. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

Vom Brandungsangeln halte ich nichts, da sitzt man die ganze Nacht herum, badet Wattwürmer im Wert von 20 - 30 € und fängt zum Schluss mit viel Glück 10 mittelmäßige Dorsche.

Da setz ich mich auf ein aufblasbares Schlauchboot paddel 40 meter raus und twister mir 30-50 kg Dorsch in der Nacht 

Und man hat keine Probleme mit Wurmwechsel und Minidorschen und spart dabei ne Menge Geld, da man nur Köder im Wert von 1-2 € die ganze Nacht über verangelt.


----------



## baltic25 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Khaane schrieb:


> Vom Brandungsangeln halte ich nichts, da sitzt man die ganze Nacht herum, badet Wattwürmer im Wert von 20 - 30 € und fängt zum Schluss mit viel Glück 10 mittelmäßige Dorsche.
> 
> Da setz ich mich auf ein aufblasbares Schlauchboot paddel 40 meter raus und twister mir 30-50 kg Dorsch in der Nacht
> 
> Und man hat keine Probleme mit Wurmwechsel und Minidorschen und spart dabei ne Menge Geld, da man nur Köder im Wert von 1-2 € die ganze Nacht über verangelt.




Du tickst doch nicht ganz sauber


----------



## Herbynor (27. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

An baltic 25
Kein Kommentar, Du hast alles gesagt was mit Dir loss ist.


----------



## Herbynor (27. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



nemles schrieb:


> Schade, hätte gerne geholfen, aber meine letzte Rügentour war im Juni diesen Jahres. Also keine neuen Ergebnisse.
> Aber die bekommen wir ja dann von Dir.#6
> 
> 
> ...



Ergebnisse von meiner Rügentour könnt ihr gerne bekommen.

Was heisst das, dass mir das etwas früh einfällt, wenn ich am Montagmorgen fahre brauche ich die Informationen doch nach Möglichkeit von heute oder letzter Woche.?

Angeln möchte ich in Dranske oder Mövenort. Nebenbei, ich habe voriges Jahr schon dort geangelt und gut gefangen, somit kenne ich die Insel etwas. Das habe ich vorrausgesetzt wenn man Tipps geben möchte.


----------



## Khaane (28. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Herbynor schrieb:


> An baltic 25
> Kein Kommentar, Du hast alles gesagt was mit Dir loss ist.


 
Full ACK!

Baltic25 sollte lieber mal seine Meinung begründen, bevor er so einen Stuss von sich gibt.

--------------------------------------------------------

Tagsüber ist Brandungsangeln aber dennoch erfolgversprechend, denn dann kann man gemütlich bei einem Bierchen auf Butt angeln und hat was Feines für die Pfanne am Abend. :m


----------



## Dragon187 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Khaane schrieb:


> Vom Brandungsangeln halte ich nichts, da sitzt man die ganze Nacht herum, badet Wattwürmer im Wert von 20 - 30 € und fängt zum Schluss mit viel Glück 10 mittelmäßige Dorsche.
> 
> Da setz ich mich auf ein aufblasbares Schlauchboot paddel 40 meter raus und twister mir 30-50 kg Dorsch in der Nacht
> 
> Und man hat keine Probleme mit Wurmwechsel und Minidorschen und spart dabei ne Menge Geld, da man nur Köder im Wert von 1-2 € die ganze Nacht über verangelt.



Ich zieh auch lieber ein Schleppnetz durch die Ostsee! Da kannst du mit deinen 50 kg Dorschen aber nicht mithalten!

 Mal ehrlich: Ich will sehen wie du nachts auf einem Schlauchboot sitzt und dir 40 m vor dem Ufer Dorsche twisterst... Da ich auch ungefähr 100+ Meter werfe dürfte ich wohl die gleichen Stellen treffen können , und selbst gefangene Wattwürmer kosten mich auch nur ein wenig Arbeit, bzw mag ich es, am Strand zu sitzen und zu sehen wie die Rutenspitze wackelt, wenn ein Dorsch am anderen Ende die selbst geknüpfte Montage wegzieht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

So Leute, 
nu kriegt euch mal wieder ein. 
Bitte.


----------



## Khaane (28. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Dragon187 schrieb:


> Ich zieh auch lieber ein Schleppnetz durch die Ostsee! Da kannst du mit deinen 50 kg Dorschen aber nicht mithalten!
> 
> Mal ehrlich: Ich will sehen wie du nachts auf einem Schlauchboot sitzt und dir 40 m vor dem Ufer Dorsche twisterst... Da ich auch ungefähr 100+ Meter werfe dürfte ich wohl die gleichen Stellen treffen können , und selbst gefangene Wattwürmer kosten mich auch nur ein wenig Arbeit, bzw mag ich es, am Strand zu sitzen und zu sehen wie die Rutenspitze wackelt, wenn ein Dorsch am anderen Ende die selbst geknüpfte Montage wegzieht.


 

Eigentlich ist es nicht meine Art auf solche "Neider-Kommentare" einzugehen.

1.) Aufgrund der Grundbeschaffenheit kann man die Stelle nicht einfach so vom Strand anwerfen, bzw. wird man einen Großteil der Bisse verlieren.

2.) Auf Wattwurm und Mott beissen vermehrt kleine Dorsche bis 50cm, die uns nicht interessieren.

3.) Wenn man alle Dorsche über dem Schonmaß mitnehmen würde, dann käme man locker auf 30-50kg pro Person.

Da wir aber nur Dorsche über 70 cm Größe mitnehmen, begnügen wir uns mit 15 kg pro Person und Nacht.

-------------------------------------------------------

Wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe, verdamme ich das Brandungsangeln nicht generell - Aber ich find es ziemlich affig sich an den Strand zu setzen und dann vermehrt untermaßige bzw. Dorsch zu angeln die knapp über dem Maß liegen.

Ich persönlich betreibe Brandungsangeln nur tagsüber und dann auch nur auf Plattfische - Den Dorsch kriege ich schneller und effektiver in der Nacht vom Boot aus.


----------



## Palerado (28. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

Wenn Du die Angelart um die es in diesem Bereich des Forums geht affig findest.
Könntest Du dann bitte Deine Weisheiten im Bootsangelform kund tun?

Mir macht Brandungsangeln einen heiden Spaß. Auch wenn ich zu den Affen gehöre die sich über 40er Dorsche freuen.

Wenn ich das schon lese: Dorsche bekomme ich schneller und effektiver...
Geh zum Fischer. Das ist noch schneller, noch effektiver und wenn man alles zusammen rechnet auch noch billiger.


----------



## Klaus S. (28. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Khaane schrieb:


> Da wir aber nur Dorsche über 70 cm Größe mitnehmen, begnügen wir uns mit 15 kg pro Person und Nacht.



Vielleicht solltest du mal anfangen umzudenken. Nehme lieber paar Kleinere mit da die Ü70 einen wesentlich wertvolleren Laich produzieren als die U70. Aber das muß ich solch Profi wie dir ja nicht erzählen. 

In diesen Thread gehts ums "affige Brandungsangeln" und nicht ums twistern von ner Gummiwurst bei Nacht. Wenn du Brandungsangeln nicht magst da du keine 40m werfen kannst, ist solche Gummiwurst bei Nacht natürlich das A und O. 

Für uns Männer gehts nicht nur um Fisch sondern auch ums gemütliche beisammensein am Strand. Soviele Leute passen ja nicht in solch Gummiteil und von daher vereimsamt man recht schnell. Stell dir vor... es soll noch Angler geben die nicht aufs reine "Fleisch machen" aus sind. 

*Angeln ist viel mehr als nur Fische fangen... irgendwann kommst auch du mal dahinter.  *

In diesem Sinne

Petri Heil


----------



## Herbynor (28. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

Hallo Khaane
Punkt 1. Natürlich habe ich beim Brandungsangeln    Fehlbisse   aber selbst bei deinem Fischen von dem Schlauchboot hast Du doch auch Fehlbisse oder nicht ???
   Punkt 2. Mit den Fischmaßen glaube ich, dass das nicht Deine Stärke ist ( Fischlängen )  
   Punkt 3. Am 27.09.08 sind wir mit dem Kutter SIMONE von Eckernförde auf See gewesen und der Erfolg mit 38 Angler war 8 Dorsche, ein paar Heringe und eine gute Handvoll Wittlinge. So schlecht !!! und dann fängst du 30-50kg  in Deinem Schlauchboot. Ich gönne Dir selbstverständlich die Fische, aber ob Du davon satt wirst. |bla:
Lass Dir eins von jemanden sagen der den Sportbootführerschein
und BR hat, das dass ziemlich gefährlich ist. Es wäre schade, wenn wegen Dir der Seenotrettungskreuzer auslaufen müsste.
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass eine lebhafte Diskusion beginnt.  
PS. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf Deiner Brandungsrollen 2 Tica Abyss 900TF-R am 22.05.08.


----------



## Khaane (28. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

Hi Herby,


selbstverständlich hast du auch mit dem Twister Fehlbisse, aber die sind bei der Vielzahl der Bisse zu verkraften, bzw. lassen sich durch gute Jigköpfe minimieren.

Vom Strand aus hat man an der Stelle das Problem, dass der Biss zwar spätestens nach 5 Minuten erfolgt, der Fisch zunächst auch an der Angel ist, aber spätestens nach 20 Metern Drill der Fisch verloren geht, weil das Wasser beginnt sehr flach zu werden und der Fisch an den Algen zum stehen kommt, ob das ganze waidgerecht ist, muss sich jeder selbst ausmalen.

Selbst ohne Fisch, muss das System extrem schnell durchs Wasser gezogen werden, damit es sich nicht am Untergrund verheddert, erst recht bei starker Strömung und schweren Bleien.

Bei den Maßen kann ich deine Kritik nicht verstehen, natürlich messe ich die Körperlänge 

Deine Erfahrungen mit den Kuttern kann ich nur teilen, ich habe so eine Fahrt einmal von Heiligenhafen mitgemacht und da hat der gesamte Kutter nur 25 Dorsche gefangen, da konnte ich mit meinen 4 Dorsche noch zufrieden sein. 

Selbstverständlich muss man das Gewässer sehr gut kennen, um überhaupt mit dem Schlauchboot Fänge zu erzielen, aber an der richtigen Stelle mit dem richtigen Wetter (Ententeich ) und bei Vollmond sind ideale Bedingungen das Fischnetz mehrfach zu füllen.

Bei Schlechtwetter und Wassertemperaturen unter 10 Grad kommt eine Fahrt mit dem Schlauchboot absolut nicht in Frage, Rettungsweste ist selbstverständlich Pflicht, auch tagsüber im Sommer bei Ententeichwetter.

In etwa 2 Wochen werde ich einfach mal eine ausgiebige Fotodokumentation nachreichen, dann wird einem evtl. auch geglaubt 


Gruß
Khaane 




Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo Khaane
> Punkt 1. Natürlich habe ich beim Brandungsangeln Fehlbisse aber selbst bei deinem Fischen von dem Schlauchboot hast Du doch auch Fehlbisse oder nicht ???
> Punkt 2. Mit den Fischmaßen glaube ich, dass das nicht Deine Stärke ist ( Fischlängen )
> Punkt 3. Am 27.09.08 sind wir mit dem Kutter SIMONE von Eckernförde auf See gewesen und der Erfolg mit 38 Angler war 8 Dorsche, ein paar Heringe und eine gute Handvoll Wittlinge. So schlecht !!! und dann fängst du 30-50kg in Deinem Schlauchboot. Ich gönne Dir selbstverständlich die Fische, aber ob Du davon satt wirst. |bla:
> ...


----------



## Rosi (28. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Khaane schrieb:


> Vom Strand aus hat man an der Stelle das Problem, dass der Biss zwar spätestens nach 5 Minuten erfolgt, der Fisch zunächst auch an der Angel ist, aber spätestens nach 20 Metern Drill der Fisch verloren geht, weil das Wasser beginnt sehr flach zu werden und der Fisch an den Algen zum stehen kommt, ob das ganze waidgerecht ist, muss sich jeder selbst ausmalen.
> 
> Gruß
> Khaane



Naturgemäß wird doch das Wasser zum Ufer hin immer flach, wieso soll dann der Fisch nach 20m verloren gehen?#d

Einen 70ger Dorsch mußt du nicht so schnell ziehen wie ein schweres Brandungsblei. Das geht garnicht. Warst du eigentlich schon jemals Brandungsangeln?


----------



## Khaane (28. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Rosi schrieb:


> Naturgemäß wird doch das Wasser zum Ufer hin immer flach, wieso soll dann der Fisch nach 20m verloren gehen?#d
> 
> Einen 70ger Dorsch mußt du nicht so schnell ziehen wie ein schweres Brandungsblei. Das geht garnicht. Warst du eigentlich schon jemals Brandungsangeln?


 

Stimmt, ich war noch nie Brandungsangeln und bilde mir die Probleme beim Brandungsangeln an der Stelle nur an.

Hast ja recht


----------



## Klaus S. (29. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Khaane schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich war noch nie Brandungsangeln und bilde mir die Probleme beim Brandungsangeln an der Stelle nur an.



Endlich mal wahre Worte :m


----------



## Zanderlui (29. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

#q@khaane

mensch mensch wenn die brandungsangler schlecht fangen-du aber nur 40m raus fährst und 50kg fisch fängst denn musst du ja wunder köder haben-denn wenn jemnad in der brandung angelt und denn auch seine 40m wirft und quasi an der gleichen stelle wie du angelt und kleinere fische fängt dann wird wohl niemand von den brandungsanglern sagen können das er am ende der nacht 50kg fisch gefangren hat zusammen genommen ob entnommen oder wieder zurückgesetzt da untermassig!!!
glaube du hast einen bahnbrechenden erfolgsköder an stellen die sonst keinen fisch bringen gefunden und angels mit dem auch noch super-solltest du dir patentieren lassen das ding!

mit was für gummis angelst denn?
wenn du sagst das beim BA viele kleine untermaßige beißen??

ich kenne keinen gummiköder an dem sich nicht auch ein untermaßiger dorsch vergreifen würde!!!

naja aber  hoffe du hast immer genug luft im schlauchboot um deine 50kg auch sicher an land zu bringen-aber stimmt ja sind ja nur 40m die kannst zur not auch noch schwimmen und dAS BOOT AN LAND ZIEHEN!!!!#q#q#q#q


----------



## Koschi (29. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

Achtung Spam: bis eben war es ein langweiliger Tag, aber dann kam ein Freund ins Büro und sagte "guck mal, da fetzen sie sich..". 

Stimmt, herje! Hatten wir lange nicht mehr! Ich gehe jetzt mal Essen und gucke nachmittags nochmal, wie es weiter gegangen ist. Belly-Boot vs. Brandungsangeln - und alles in einem Frage-Thread "Wie läuft es denn gerade in..." . Wer hätte es gedacht?


----------



## Ute (29. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

Ich lese gerne sämliche Berichte durch, aber hier hatte ich keine Lust mehr.
Da vergeht ja einem alles.


----------



## Dragon187 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*

Also ich finds amüsant ...


----------



## chivas (29. September 2008)

*AW: Brandugsangeln*



Dragon187 schrieb:


> Also ich finds amüsant ...



hrhr, ich auch - also, koschis signatur jedenfalls 

für meinereiner ist sowas nur dann witzig, wenn die gegenseitigen spitzen nicht in einem höchstens drittklassigen deutsch abgeschossen werden.

zum thema kann ich zwar leider auch nix beitragen, aber dem te wenigstens einen kleinen rat (ohne -schlag^^) geben - aus einer mitgliedschaft bzw. einem post in diesem forum kann keiner ansprüche auf informationen herleiten, ganz gleich, wie diese "bitte" formuliert wurde...

und nun habt euch alle wieder lieb


----------



## Herbynor (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Leute
nun bin ich wieder zurück und habe fünf Tage alles gegeben bei Windstärken von 5 bis 8. Der Erfolg war mäßig, acht Dorsche und vier Butt leider nicht mehr. Der größte Dorsch hatte 56cm und die Butts um 30cm. Das Handicap war starker Seitenwind, Strömung und das feine Kraut. Keine 200g oder Kralle hat gehalten und Regen gab es auch noch reichlich, also nicht gerade das ideale Wetter zum Brandungsangeln.
Aber nochmals zum Eingang meiner Frage ( was geht in Meck-Pom oder auf Rügen), es war nicht ein Beitrag, der mir etwas geholfen hatte. Daß Ihr Euch so schön über das Brandungsangeln oder Schlauchbootfahren ausgelassen habt, finde ich gut, danke. Hiermit ist dieses Thema für mich erledigt und melde mich ab.


----------



## mb243 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*



Herbynor schrieb:


> ....... Hiermit ist dieses Thema für mich erledigt und melde mich ab.



Tschüssi!!!!

#h#h#h#h:c:c:c#h#h#h|sagnix


----------



## Jan M. (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Der Erfolg war mäßig, acht Dorsche und vier Butt leider nicht mehr. Der größte Dorsch hatte 56cm und die Butts um 30cm.



da hättest du bei brandungsangeln aber mehr gefangen


----------

